# ProPlan Savor or Select for puppy



## GoldenLove88 (Jul 25, 2014)

Anyone can recommend me which one of these would be better fit for golden puppy?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I would avoid the variety that has the soft chewy pieces, they are mostly soy. I would use Focus Puppy Large Breed formula.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

We had good luck and good results with Pro Plan Large Breed Puppy.


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

If you are going to use Pro Plan, the Sport 28/18 is the best one.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I recollect that a lot of Goldens have problems w/the shred versions of these so whichever you get, avoid shredded.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I just used plain old regular Pro Plan puppy with Bertie. Those are the "FOCUS" bags. Was the same he ate at the breeder. Had zero transition problems and no loose stool or anything like that. 

The Savor bags are the ones with the shredded stuff in it.


----------



## NFexec (Jul 14, 2012)

Our breeder (who has decades of experience) recommends that puppy food NOT be fed to puppies. Huh?  The claim is it contains a higher level of fat and ingredients that help with growth, and can accelerate growth beyond was is healthy and even safe given the resulting rapid bone growth. Also, puppy food does not provide as much of the nutrients that support an overall healthy diet for development of all body systems. I've no clinical data on that - just her strong recommendation. Also - using or mixing in the "Pro Plan with Salmon" with another choice is good for skin health and digestion. Oh - and including a daily capsule of dried vitamin C powder (forumulated for dogs) as well as mixing in a tablespoonful of plain yogurt is also a good idea (probiotics!)

Just the two cents I was given. Greta (and dozens and dozens of our breeders' dogs) follows that recommendation and she is a very healthy and beautiful pooch... 

Doug, Linda & Greta


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

I think the Savor formulas are shredded blends, and I wouldn't ever feed them to my dogs again. Shortly after switching my mom's rottie and my golden to the chicken shredded blend (perhaps bag two), Kuyani developed welts all over his groin area and the Rottweiler had to be put down. The nearest our vet could figure was that Dodger wasn't able to properly digest the soy shreds and they basically broke apart and perforated his digestive tract. His abdominal cavity filled with fluid, which was drained, but when he got fluid on his heart, we had to put him down. Our vet said he had seen other dogs having trouble with these formulas. Pro Plan does make some good formulas, but I hate the Savor blends. Just my 2 cents, though!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

While I don't doubt at all that many, many dogs have grown up perfectly healthy on adult dog food, there is no truth at all to the other claims made here. 
Pro Plan puppy food contains very little fat (13%), and the calcium/phosphorous ratio is controlled to prevent excessive bone growth. Micronutrients are balanced for dogs who will weigh over 50 pounds at maturity, and protein/fat ratio is as well. DHA is added for proper brain/nerve development.
Purina (and others) have spent millions on nutrition research and published extensively on the subjects. They tend to be experts in the field.
Incidentally, to answer the original question, the answer is neither, Pro Plan Focus Large Breed Puppy is probably the better choice. It's the version for large breed dogs (as mylissyk, megora and sweet girl said).




NFexec said:


> Our breeder (who has decades of experience) recommends that puppy food NOT be fed to puppies. Huh?  The claim is it contains a higher level of fat and ingredients that help with growth, and can accelerate growth beyond was is healthy and even safe given the resulting rapid bone growth. Also, puppy food does not provide as much of the nutrients that support an overall healthy diet for development of all body systems. I've no clinical data on that - just her strong recommendation. Also - using or mixing in the "Pro Plan with Salmon" with another choice is good for skin health and digestion. Oh - and including a daily capsule of dried vitamin C powder (forumulated for dogs) as well as mixing in a tablespoonful of plain yogurt is also a good idea (probiotics!)
> 
> Just the two cents I was given. Greta (and dozens and dozens of our breeders' dogs) follows that recommendation and she is a very healthy and beautiful pooch...
> 
> Doug, Linda & Greta


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Totally agree with Barb here. 
I am still feeding the Pro Plan Large breed puppy to Ben, he is almost 9 months old and doing great on that.
When I went to the vet with him the first time, the first thing my vet said: I hope he is on large breed formula puppy food. 

There are so many opinions out there and it can really get confusing for puppy owners. 
My sister has never fed puppy food to her German Shepherd pup who is 6 weeks younger than Ben, he is a moose and eats 5.5 cups of food a day. I totally don't agree with that but I am tired of arguing about it.


----------



## GoldenLove88 (Jul 25, 2014)

Wow I wasn't aware that shredded foods could be harmful to puppies. I will take a look at Focus


----------

